# Ấn tượng sâu sắc với ngôi nhà gỗ tiện nghi và đầy đủ chức năng



## victorianga (2/10/21)

Ấn tượng sâu sắc với ngôi nhà gỗ tiện nghi và đầy đủ chức năng Ngôi nhà bằng gỗ này có diện tích chỉ vọn vẹn 10m² tuy nhiên vẫn có đủ các không gian sinh hoạt cần thiết, thậm chí là tiện nghi nhờ thiết kế vô cùng thông minh. Đối với sinh viên hay người Bán căn hộ Stella Võ Văn Kiệt có thu nhập thấp, việc đảm bảo sự tiện nghi trong một không gian chật hẹp là điều không hề dễ dàng. Tuy nhiên, số người phải sống trong những ngôi nhà nhỏ như vậy thực tế lại rất nhiều. Để góp phần giải bài toán khó này, các kiến trúc sư Thụy Điển đã cho ra đời thiết kế nhà với diện tích 10m² với đầy đủ các chức năng. Bề ngoài của ngôi nhà 10m². Không gian bên trong Căn hộ Stella En Tropic Bình Tân nhìn từ trên xuống. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ngôi nhà nhỏ bao gồm đầy đủ bếp, bàn ăn, bàn học - làm việc, phòng tắm, nơi ngủ, các kệ lưu trữ... để thiết kế thông minh. Đa phần các món nội thất và bàn trong ngôi nhà này đều đa năng và có thể gấp gọn. Để giảm giá thành tối đa, ngôi nhà được làm bằng chất liệu gỗ ép và kính đã qua xử lý chống thấm, chống nóng, chịu lực. Những ô cửa kính cũng được khéo léo thêm vào để giúp ngôi nhà lấy được ánh sáng tự nhiên. Chiếc bàn ăn với mặt bàn phụ có thể mở rộng tích hợp ở dưới. Chiếc bàn này là một phần của cửa sổ và có thể đóng khít lại khi không dùng đến. Toàn bộ ngôi nhà đều là màu gỗ sáng nên không bị cảm giác nặng nề. Ngoài ra, các kiến trúc sư cũng thêm các điểm nhấn màu xanh lá để giúp cho không gian sống nhỏ này trở nên sinh động và tươi mới hơn. Bếp nấu, bồn rửa kiêm kệ lưu trữ nằm sát cửa với thiết kế nhỏ gọn thông minh. Không gian phía trong là cầu thang dẫn lên phòng ngủ ở gác xép, bàn làm việc, một chiếc ghế treo và cả một nhà vệ sinh nhỏ. Cùng giống bàn ăn, bàn làm việc cũng được thiết kế gấp gọn và liền khối với tường nhà. Dù nhỏ nhưng ngôi nhà vẫn có một nhà vệ sinh nhỏ với đầy đủ bồn rửa mặt, toilet và vòi sen tắm. Để tiết kiệm diện tích, các kiến trúc sư đã sử dụng cửa trượt cho nhà tắm. Bàn làm việc xinh xắn cộng với chiếc ghế treo ấn tượng mang lại sự thoải mái chủ nhân. Phòng ngủ nằm trên gác xép tuy nhỏ nhưng vẫn được bố trí thêm những kệ mở để giúp tối đa hoá không gian lưu trữ. Các kiến trúc sư đã lựa chọn hệ thống dây thép để nối giữa gác xép với trần nhà nhằm đảm bảo sự chắc chắn và an toàn cho người sử dụng trong khi ngủ. Phòng ngủ Stella 79 Võ Văn Kiệt bố trí trên gác lửng, tuy nhỏ nhưng vẫn có nhiều kệ lưu trữ.


----------

